# Daiwa Surf Fish Combo - Like New Condition



## StAug (Dec 11, 2014)

Diawa Emblem Pro 5500 Spinning Reel paired with 11' Diawa Sealine Custom Design Performance Graphite (not made anymore) Rod. Great combo for just $125.00 in St. Augustine.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

By any chance are you willing to part with just the reel. Looking for a reel for my 12' Tsunami Airwave. I will pay for shipping


----------



## StAug (Dec 11, 2014)

Foursteps24 said:


> By any chance are you willing to part with just the reel. Looking for a reel for my 12' Tsunami Airwave. I will pay for shipping


I would like to sell them both together, but make me a legitimate offer for the reel and I will take it under consideration. The reel, as the rod, is in 'like-new condition'.


----------



## StAug (Dec 11, 2014)

StAug said:


> Diawa Emblem Pro 5500 Spinning Reel paired with 11' Diawa Sealine Custom Design Performance Graphite (not made anymore) Rod. Great combo for just $125.00 in St. Augustine.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

StAug said:


> View attachment 14354
> 
> View attachment 14355
> 
> View attachment 14357


I'll take it if we can make it work. I'd have to pick it up tomorrow by noonish I'm driving down to visit my mom tonight. Off to Tampa tomorrow afternoon. Call me if it can work. -trevor 540-642-978four


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

StAug said:


> View attachment 14354
> 
> View attachment 14355
> 
> View attachment 14357


Nice meeting you Les. Thanks for the rod and reel.


----------



## StAug (Dec 11, 2014)

HuskyMD said:


> Nice meeting you Les. Thanks for the rod and reel.


My pleasure Trevor. Good luck with everything.

Rod sold.


----------

